# Anyone interested in a western hunt for 2019...



## jfarrell30339 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm trying to get myself organized and figure out the best way to do some hunting out west.  

1.  Antelope
2.  Elk
3.  Mule Deer
4.  Coues Deer

1.  Dakotas
2.  New Mexico
3.  Arizona
4.  Wyoming
5.  Montana.  

I'd prefer to do a public land over the counter deal but I am also willing to enter for a drawn tag.  Rifle is preferred but I'm able and willing to bow hunt.  Anyone interested in maybe looking into this with me?  If we get two or more maybe we can even get a guide to help with areas etc.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 17, 2018)

You can get points in Wyoming online until Oct 31st. Its not much money and will get you into the point game for next hunting season. Most states have some kind of point system and offer the option to buy points without applying. There are a lot of OTC options though if you dont want to play the point game.


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Oct 17, 2018)

JonathonJEB said:


> You can get points in Wyoming online until Oct 31st. Its not much money and will get you into the point game for next hunting season. Most states have some kind of point system and offer the option to buy points without applying. There are a lot of OTC options though if you dont want to play the point game.


Yeah I bought an antelope point yesterday.  We shall see.  I've also found a list of landowners with alfalfa fields that want hunters...so we shall see.  Additionally I've reached out to multiple Chambers of Commerce and asked them for any assistance.  It's just difficult.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 17, 2018)

Idaho sells OTC non-resident mulie tags in certain areas. Colorado sells OTC non-resident archery elk tags for some areas. With OTC tags you have to be willing to out hike everyone as it will be crowded


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 17, 2018)

Go to onyourownadventures.com

It's a public land diy forum and there's thousands and thousands of articles to read about your question


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 17, 2018)

JonathonJEB said:


> You can get points in Wyoming online until Oct 31st. Its not much money and will get you into the point game for next hunting season. Most states have some kind of point system and offer the option to buy points without applying. There are a lot of OTC options though if you dont want to play the point game.


Thanks for the timely tip.  I am wanting to go to Wyoming in 2019 for a self guided, camp in a tent, antelope hunt.  What does it cost to apply for a point?


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 17, 2018)

The whole list is on Wyoming game and fish website.
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Apply-or-Buy/License-Fee-List#preferencepoints
But for Antelope its $31.00. The only catch is if you do not buy a point or tag for 2 consecutive years you will loose the points.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 17, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Go to onyourownadventures.com
> 
> It's a public land diy forum and there's thousands and thousands of articles to read about your question



X2. Tons of info on there. Just dont start out by asking what units to apply for. Those types of questions dont get very far.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 17, 2018)

JonathonJEB said:


> The whole list is on Wyoming game and fish website.
> https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Apply-or-Buy/License-Fee-List#preferencepoints
> But for Antelope its $31.00. The only catch is if you do not buy a point or tag for 2 consecutive years you will loose the points.


Thanks again.  $31 is fair and the only detail I know for sure at this point is I want to hunt Wyoming. I dont know enough yet about otc tags and sections to hunt, but a priority point has to be a good first step.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 18, 2018)

I would add Idaho to your list. Cheaper than Montana and an otc tag gives you access to most of the state. I live in Montana at the Montana/Wyoming line and can practically see Idaho from the mountain top. Amazing country out here but these mountains are no joke. And it may take you some time to adjust to the elevation.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 18, 2018)

jfarrell30339 said:


> I'm trying to get myself organized and figure out the best way to do some hunting out west.
> 
> 1.  Antelope
> 2.  Elk
> ...


Wouldn't mind some company, but that's a long trip with strangers.  I'd be open to meeting up and hitting a wma for hogs this winter.  See if we are compatible.


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 18, 2018)

My wife and I are already planning a trip to west texas for Javelina in Late spring


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> See if we are compatible.




Sorry.. that made me chuckle.. Carry on..

Utah is also an option that gets overlooked.


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Oct 19, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> Wouldn't mind some company, but that's a long trip with strangers.  I'd be open to meeting up and hitting a wma for hogs this winter.  See if we are compatible.


Ha...might be a good idea.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 20, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> Wouldn't mind some company, but that's a long trip with strangers.  I'd be open to meeting up and hitting a wma for hogs this winter.  See if we are compatible.



Your a smart man Bobby Linton. I know a spot, been there, where the elk go when they migrate. I've wanted to go back and DIY for years but never could find anyone I'd feel comfortable going with. Now I'm too old and wore out to go.
Don't ask I'm not telling.
If I get a chance I'll scan a picture in and post it.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Oct 21, 2018)

I planned for Colorado elk. OTC and no quota. Would consider montana as I have a plce to stay in Great Falls along with some awesome flyfishing. Whoever is up for Colorado/Montana and wants to hit local WMAs can pm me. I'm located in Statesboro. Have always wanted to travel for elk but never had anyone else that was too interested in it. Also have several places to duck hunt out of state with the only expense being the license as I film and have a lot of out of state guides I know.


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Oct 22, 2018)

So I'm doing an Antelope hunt in Wyoming in 2019 and I think I might also buy an OTC Idaho Mule Deer tag and try for that.  So let's take some Georgia fellas out west.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 23, 2018)

Good luck. You will not regret it. I'm planning a diy mule deer hunt in Wy next year. Im going solo. I enjoy solo hunting because there only one person to blame for it not going right lol. There will be plenty of other hunters out there with you if you dont get a group together from ga. The hardest thing is the first step (the commitment to go) after that it's just hunting.


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Oct 23, 2018)

JonathonJEB said:


> Good luck. You will not regret it. I'm planning a diy mule deer hunt in Wy next year. Im going solo. I enjoy solo hunting because there only one person to blame for it not going right lol. There will be plenty of other hunters out there with you if you dont get a group together from ga. The hardest thing is the first step (the commitment to go) after that it's just hunting.


Yeah I've gotten the tacit approval from wife for the trip in 2019.  Once I do the first one I think it will be easier to do so more often.  Thanks!


----------



## 175rltw (Oct 25, 2018)

Edited and


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 28, 2018)

175rltw said:


> Wish my pictures weren’t too large of file. Maybe I can get Flickr working again. I go every year except last while I was down with torn rotator cuff.
> 
> Got a decent 4 point mulie with a buddy this year and a spike elk solo. Driving home now.
> 
> ...


----------



## acurasquirrel (Oct 28, 2018)

How did you like the mystery ranch pop up? This was the first year using mine and it was night and day better over a standard Tenzing whitetail bag for load carrying capability.


----------



## 175rltw (Oct 29, 2018)

Edited


----------



## JohnnyT (Oct 29, 2018)

jfarrell30339 said:


> Yeah I've gotten the tacit approval from wife for the trip in 2019.  Once I do the first one I think it will be easier to do so more often.  Thanks!


I would be interested in talking to you about it.  I actually bought a point last week for Wyo antelope and thinking of driving out next year solo but again would welcome talking about it with you asap.  lemme know


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 30, 2018)

I think the "travel together, hunt alone" was a great suggestion.


----------



## 175rltw (Oct 30, 2018)

Edited


----------



## Mac (Jan 23, 2019)

Thinking of WY for goats and deer in 2019,  following thread.


----------



## beretta (Jan 28, 2019)

Found this one in Colorado 2yrs ago.


----------



## beretta (Jan 28, 2019)

I am going to head out there in 2020. Just had both knees replaced and I won't be in shape by this fall. But good luck!


----------



## sgahunter (May 31, 2019)

jfarrell30339 said:


> Yeah I bought an antelope point yesterday.  We shall see.  I've also found a list of landowners with alfalfa fields that want hunters...so we shall see.  Additionally I've reached out to multiple Chambers of Commerce and asked them for any assistance.  It's just difficult.


where can i find a list?


----------

